# Intense M6 wo in Österreich ?



## Deleted 66735 (6. Mai 2008)

Wo kann ich in Österreich einen M6 Rahmen kaufen ?
Wo in Deutschland ?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2008)

google.de?
http://www.intensecycles.com/2008/dealers.php

ms racing --> da stehen sogar email adressen 
die können dir sicherlich sagen, wer intense verkauft.

und wenn man hier dann ein wenig aktiv mitliest stößt man u.a. auf die loyde von
http://www.doubledragon-bikes.com

oder mal hier anfragen http://bikeparts-online.de oder http://www.bike-mailorder.de oder http://www.hibike.de

alle führen intense. mailen ob sie nach AT schicken usw. darfste noch selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (6. Mai 2008)

In Österreich frag einfach mal beim Mountainbiker nach, die haben hin und wieder Intense Rahmen im Shop.


----------



## Jazz (7. Juli 2008)

HI

Wer noch ein absolut hammer Downhill Bike sucht ,
dem kann ich nur das M6 empfehlen.

SOFORT LIEFERBAR !!!

INTENSE M6 : GR M : IN ROT  
INTENSE M6 : GR M : IN STEALTH BLACK

http://www.doubledragon-bikes.com/de/Katalog/2008/Bikes/Intense/1851/


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2008)

Is ja auch ein echter Sonderpreis. Was soll die Werbung hier ?


----------



## Christian Sch. (13. Juli 2008)

Ihr verschenkt den Rahmen ja schon fast  ...

da wollen bestimmt Kumpels von mir auch ein
paar Rahmen haben... kriegen wir bei 30 Rahmen
noch 20,-  runter ?  

Aber im Ernst... das mit der Werbung für deinen Laden finde 
ich auch nicht gerade prickelnd !

Egal ( oder auch nicht ) , wegen Intense-Rahmen ruft doch
einfach bei Intense-Österreich an oder schreibt denen eine
Mail... die von MS-Racing sagen euch sofort wo ihr den Rahmen
in eurer Nähe bekommt... die sind echt OK


----------



## bombpimp (20. Juli 2008)

eine gute adresse ist auch 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/videodetails.cfm?PNR=14464&cid=&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

oh sorry, ist zwar aus deutschland, aber die liefern glaube auch nach österreich


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2008)

Die machen auch gute Preise bei persönlicher Anfrage.


----------

